# Tahiti Village Lazy River in January?



## BJRSanDiego (Aug 11, 2014)

I have a question.  

At the Las Vegas Tahiti Village, how warm do they keep the lazy river in the winter - - like January?  Is it very useable or is it chilly?  

Bruce


----------



## BevL (Aug 12, 2014)

Brrr.  I see you're from San Diego.  Average temperatures are cooler in January in Vegas than they are in San Diego.

But I have nothing helpful to say if your question is about the actual water temperature versus the total experience.

Fern, where are you?


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 12, 2014)

I know Fern will say it will be way too cold to swim in LV in January, but it is completely a function of the water temperature, not the outside temperature.  After all, most of the major ski resorts here in Colorado have outdoor swimming pools and they are heavily used in the dead of winter (which is much, MUCH colder than LV).

I would suggest calling the resort directly -- they would be able to give you an answer on how warm they keep the water.

Kurt


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 12, 2014)

Depends on what kind of a winter we have, too. My pool froze at least a couple feet deep one year. and yes, we were running the vac at night.

Fern


----------



## CO skier (Aug 12, 2014)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I have a question.
> 
> At the Las Vegas Tahiti Village, how warm do they keep the lazy river in the winter - - like January?  Is it very useable or is it chilly?
> 
> Bruce



http://www.tahitivillage.com/Tahiti-Village-Lazy-River-Information.aspx

From the website:

•Heated to over 80 degrees in the winter and mid 70's during the Summer


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Aug 12, 2014)

CO skier said:


> http://www.tahitivillage.com/Tahiti-Village-Lazy-River-Information.aspx
> 
> From the website:
> 
> •Heated to over 80 degrees in the winter and mid 70's during the Summer



Wahoo!  Thanks to all for taking the time to response and for all of the information.


----------



## VegasBella (Aug 12, 2014)

I stayed there in October last year and thought it was just a bit too chilly to really enjoy it. However, others were enjoying it.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 12, 2014)

The water may be warm, but man-oh-man, getting out of the pool is going to be darn right cold!   And if it's windy, it's going to be even colder!!! 

For an example our HOA in Vegas closes the pools from about October to late April or May.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 12, 2014)

In my experience, if the ice is thin enough the kids can break through it, they'll swim. I tried swimming once in March with the kids. The air temp was reasonably warm but it still wasn't a pleasant experience. One year we were in Vegas in February. We ended up buying a couple of sweatshirts because it would get downright chilly at night.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 12, 2014)

I wouldn't swim outdoors in LV in January, but ymmv.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 12, 2014)

My ice wasn't that thin. You could walk across the pool. They had to use trenching shovels to cut some holes in the ice so that it would melt.

Fern



dougp26364 said:


> In my experience, if the ice is thin enough the kids can break through it, they'll swim. I tried swimming once in March with the kids. The air temp was reasonably warm but it still wasn't a pleasant experience. One year we were in Vegas in February. We ended up buying a couple of sweatshirts because it would get downright chilly at night.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 13, 2014)

Fern Modena said:


> My ice wasn't that thin. You could walk across the pool. They had to use trenching shovels to cut some holes in the ice so that it would melt.
> 
> Fern



In that case, the kids wouldn't be swimming. 

We've been to resorts where the pools were heated by the air temps were a little prohibitive to swim comfotably. We were at Westin's Kierland in Scottsdale years ago the end of Jan. first part of Feb. Daytime temps were in the 60's and low 70's during our stay. Morning temps were a little cooler. Kids were the only ones hitting the pools during that stay. That's when I decided that so long as it was only a thin film of ice, the kids would still elect to swim.


----------

